# g's to gents?



## zuiahiah99 (Jul 16, 2008)

Did anyone catch this show last night on MTV?  These guys are a hot mess.  This show reminds me of Charm School for guys.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 16, 2008)

I was reading about this on ybf it sounds hilarious. Isn't Diddy's butler the presenter ? 
I hope we get to see it in the UK


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 16, 2008)

At first, I wasn't planning on watching the season because the guys really aren't that cute  but they always get me with the season previews with the fighting and crying. 
Fonzworth Bentley is in it.
From holding Diddy's umbrellas to hosting your own show.* Only in America...*


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 17, 2008)

it wasn't bad - i got a lotta laughs


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_it wasn't bad - i got a lotta laughs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah same here!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn it! I need my cable back! I want to watch this so bad hahah


----------



## fafinette21 (Jul 17, 2008)

do you by chance watch so you think you can dance? that's the only other place i've ever heard anyone say "hot mess" lol. i've been thinking of introducing it into my vocabulary.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 17, 2008)

Lame.

These "reality" shows are just getting so old. I wish we brought back some GOOD television.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Lame.

These "reality" shows are just getting so old. I wish we brought back some GOOD television._

 
What exactly is great, family friendly yet still hilarious good television again?  I feel like this reality TV craze has been going on for a decade.  I remember family matters, saved by the bell, home improvement, and who wants to be a millionare was the hottest shitniz on tv and oh who could forget saturday morning cartoons!??  Now what do teens watch?  They watch a shot at love with tila tequila, many many gossip news from E! and the daily 10.  And what happened to the classic movies like like the breakfast club lol, hollywood movies are now about violence, sex, drugs, and crazy action.


----------



## MissDeViousDiVa (Jul 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_What exactly is great, family friendly yet still hilarious good television again?  I feel like this reality TV craze has been going on for a decade.  I remember family matters, saved by the bell, home improvement, and who wants to be a millionare was the hottest shitniz on tv and oh who could forget saturday morning cartoons!??  Now what do teens watch?  They watch a shot at love with tila tequila, many many gossip news from E! and the daily 10.  And what happened to the classic movies like like the breakfast club lol, hollywood movies are now about violence, sex, drugs, and crazy action._

 
It has been almost a decade hasn't it? I remember when Survivor first came on there air. Whatever happened to the sitcom? I've been recently watching The Nanny again and wtf nobody makes creative shows anymore, it just keeps going from one reality trend to the other. It's now in it's "Trash" phase.

Don't forget kids now watch the Disney Channel. I have a few lil girl cousins, so I kinda know too much about Hannah Montana, High School Musical and The Cheetah Girls.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 14, 2008)

So... is no one watching _G's to Gents _anymore?

The most recent episode had them learning about chivalry and then Kesan (?) getting into more drama.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 14, 2008)

Meh.

I love reality TV, especially the trashy and obnoxious kind, and this show isn't really giving me any kicks.

The cast is just boring, atleast I think so.


----------



## luhly4 (Aug 14, 2008)

The previews for this show didn't really catch my eye.. but the show is decent IMO.

Sucks that Kesan was sent home.. but something had to be done about the situation he was in with basically the whole house.


----------



## Plm5027 (Aug 14, 2008)

I saw the new episode yesterday, Kesan walking around with knives when everybody is asleep. Me and my sis were cracking up, who does that unless you are really disturbed. I think they were picking on him in the earlier episodes though.


----------



## mizuki~ (Aug 16, 2008)

Ah I've been watching this online since I have no cable. Sad to see Kesan go. Can't believe everyone turned against him in the end


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_I was reading about this on ybf it sounds hilarious. Isn't Diddy's butler the presenter ? 
I hope we get to see it in the UK_

 
its already on here in the UK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i watched a lil bit of it and i turned it off though - thought it was quite boring


----------

